# [SOLVED] Hard time hearing footsteps in game



## TPK (Dec 19, 2008)

In Counter-Strike 1.6 i use, Sennheiser PC151's and Z5300 Speakers. 
Downloaded latest drivers off website: 
http://support.creative.com/Products/Prod.. 
I just got my soundcard today (X-FI Xtreme Gamer) to replace my realtek onboard, everything does sound better on it, there is one problem i cant seem to figure out though. I cant/barely hear footsteps in game. The gunfire/nades everything sounds good but its like theres no footsteps. I can hear everything, ie team buying weapons and all but no footsteps. 
I've tried putting the volume up, everythings plugged where it should be, I tried different settings 2/2.1Speakers/Headphones/5.1, messin with the treble, disabling/enabling CMSS/EAX Crystalizer, Entertainment Mode/Game Mode. 
Dont know what to do next


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Hard time hearing footsteps in game*

Hi TPK.
Have you checked in the audio options screen of CS? It's been a while since I played but I'm pretty sure you can adjust the footsteps volume in the game itself.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Hard time hearing footsteps in game*

try what Tiber suggested, also you can try to set your speakers as Stereo
to do that :
Control Panel -> Sounds and Audio devices, under speaker settings choose advanced, see if the speaker settings are set to : Desktop Stereo Speakers, if not set them.


----------



## TPK (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Hard time hearing footsteps in game*

nvm finally figured it out, actually took the time to test each thing out in its ctrl panel and turned SVM (smart volume management) on instead of off :> 
"Controls the dynamic range of sound volume. When enabled, it limits the volume differences between the loudest and softest passages in order to avoid large volume fluctuations"
i couldnt hear my own footsteps let alone any1 elses, now i can on the 5.1 speakers and headset.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Hard time hearing footsteps in game*

good to hear you fixed it, please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

